

HN resource code  - hongchaolee

i want to add a forum like HN to my site,so is HN resource code open?
======
huwshimi
I believe it is included in the arc source package. You can get it from:
<http://arclanguage.org/install> (there's a file in the .tar called news.arc).
I do not know what licence it is released under however.

